# Promotion time! Lutron madness.



## mdfriday (May 14, 2007)

Which Lutron family of products are specified?


----------



## Jarp Habib (May 18, 2014)

mdfriday said:


> Which Lutron family of products are specified?


Near as I can tell, XPS/QS.

The plans turned out to be inconsistent enough that it was impossible to determine the designer's intent on several issues. I submitted several pages of RFI a month ago and have only gotten one clarification: A 3 way switch and a dimmer switch that weren't compatible with each other have been replaced with two three way dimmers that aren't compatible with each other. Good job, cubicle man! I even submitted my recommendation of two switches that would work but noooooope.


----------

